# bottom beak problem



## dar64 (Feb 15, 2014)

I've just discovered that one of the Leopard tortoises I've had for a couple months has a slightly overgrown beak on the bottom. The bottom is growing over the top. I can push the lower beak in with my fingers.

I am going to try to file or trim the lower beak but its very difficult. If I can do this will this help the upper beak to protrude over the lower beak ?

Any hints or suggestions on how to fix this or will she always have this issue. She is around 3 3/4 inches.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a sneaking suspicion that this problem occurs when the tortoise hasn't been given enough calcium either calcium-rich foods, or supplements.

I have several Manouria with the same problem and siblings that were sold to other parties don't have the problem (so my problem isn't genetic).

Once you get the beak back to where it belongs - several months of fine-tuning with a Dremmel tool, then it should start to grow correctly if you've modified your calcium feeding.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 15, 2014)

My Russian has a beak deformity that always sort of looks like she's pouting. I file it to keep it in check. I'm hoping it can be corrected with proper care because her shell smoothed out, her upper beak stays short, and otherwise she's healthy. I use a emery board to file my girls beak.


----------



## dar64 (Feb 15, 2014)

How do you keep them from going in their shell when filing or using a dremel. I didn't get very far with the emery board today :-(


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2014)

You have to grab them behind the jaws with a thumb and forefinger and hold tight!


----------

